
Uyghur musician tortured to death in China’s concentration camp - abc-xyz
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-47187170
======
onetimemanytime
Amazing how in 2019 no one can stop them. Or willing to suffer any
consequences from stopping them.

 _> >"We hope the Turkish side will have a correct understanding of the
efforts made by China to legally deploy measures..."_

Legally yeah, because China itself passed the law.

~~~
trevyn
It sucks for the people being detained right now, but geopolitically there’s
not yet a pressing need to stop the Chinese government — the world knows China
is without meaningful long-term allies and is weakening on top of that.

Xi only seems to know how to play a Xi-and-China-vs-the-world game, which
isn’t a game I’d want to play on the Chinese side.

Anyway, it will all take quite a long time to play out.

------
umeshunni
Later article from the BBC contradicting this one:
[https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-47191952](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-
asia-47191952)

~~~
benj111
The question though, is whether to believe the latest video.

------
verroq
It is depressing to think that there is nothing we can do to prevent the rise
of dystopian regimes that consolide their power with thru censorship and
authoritarianism. The worst is that most people in China support their current
government and believes what has been done as for the greater good.

~~~
benj111
How will we know?

If you were Chinese would you take the risk of speaking out?

'freedom' is all well and good in the abstract, but would you risk yourself
for it? Your wife and kids?

------
ilamont
Contrast this grim development and international condemnation of China's
treatment of its own people with the happy news from Chinese news
organizations and government officials about "free vocational training" and
"boarding schools."
([https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/oct/16/internment-
cam...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/oct/16/internment-camps-make-
uighurs-life-more-colourful-says-xinjiang-governor)) Hundreds of millions of
Chinese people and many foreign people exposed to the English-language
propaganda believe it, too.

------
benj111
Here's another article on the camps in general

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-
sh/China_hidden_cam...](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-
sh/China_hidden_camps#)

------
amaccuish
The current HN headline is sensationalised and should be changed.

